# Your opinion about Versatrans transfers



## PantherGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm exploring options for heat transfers from various companies, and I'm wondering if all of you out there can give my your opinion about Versatrans: how is the quality of their transfers, how is their customer service, is their turnaround time what they promise, etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I recently placed my first order with Versatrans. I ordered both Versatans and EPT transfers.

The Versatrans prints are vibrant and look great pressed on white apparel (my objective). I would recommend this product. 

The EPT has been a problem. Registration was off on an under base they added. They ARE working on solving the problem, but I'm not happy with the entire situation. 

Ironically, if I needed a transfer on a white or light product that would be perfect for their Versatrans product, I'd recommend them. I'm going to look at other vendors for future demands that require something like EPT. CAD-Printz from Transfer Express don't come close. If Verstatrans could get the registration right on my EPT prints, I'd be quite happy.


----------



## amessana (Mar 23, 2009)

I have had decent luck with VersaTranz.com. Only purchased Versatrans materials, never EPT or other. The prints come out great in my opinion and their price is right on. They have a larger color selection (without extra charge). Turnaround is decent. The proofs are wrong 25% of the time which adds a day delay, don't know why I receive a proof with totally different image but they always fix it. Turnaround (for me anyway) is about 4 days from submitting to receipt at my door with regular ground shipping. Ground only takes a day or 2 tops to Chicago. What I don't like is the images are never centered which takes a considerable amount of time when pressing several hundred and the material is opaque so you either have to cut near the edge or flip up a side while on the press to align properly. FM Expressions had a little bit better pricing but I haven't tried them yet because I always require special colors and don't feel like paying the $20 PMS charge. I've only done single color transfers with Versatrans as I have a versacam for more detailed prints.


----------



## TurboThreads (Aug 22, 2008)

Not had good luck with Versatrans. Quality and communication errors, reluctance to take responsibility for errors.


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

I just finished 100 shirts with the versatrans one color custom transfers. Overall the quality was awesome from ordering to finishing. and I wil use them again!


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

When Versatrans does things right they can be great. BUT, its how the problems are handled that matter. I ordered EPT transfers and they peeled after a wash or two. I took a garment back to Versatrans and was advised that I did not press long enough. They repressed and gave back to me. It still peeled after another wash. I called to give them the opportunity to make it right, but they would not accept that the problem was with their transfer I know it was, because I ordered another set of transfers same design in a different color and I had no issues with those. I, of course took care of my customers and refunded or replaced their garments. 

I would NOT use Versatrans, unless I had no other choice, and thankfully there ARE other choices. 

I have had very good luck with Transfer Express which is the company I use now. The one problem I did have they not only replaced the transfers, but also the garments that were returned by my customers. Very inconvenient, but nothing is perfect. They made it right, and that is what I remember.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

I just recently started using Versatrans and have had acceptable results. We have only used the regular versatrans product not the ept yet. Product presses, looks and holds up good. The only problem we had is some prints out of registration or even missing a color. Which has resulted the count being short on a couple of the orders. 
We have had all sorts of issues with others people too. Transfer Express had some durablilty issues and just to expensive.
Ace the first order we go had peel off on first wash, that was it for them plus there prices are high too.
Midwest transfer durablity and bad feel.
F&M print and look good but too rubbery, we have only used the full color product, but they are kinda far away for me.
We used Howard Sportsware with great success, service and deliverey but they changed their formula and since then we have had problems. That was really depressing because we really liked them.


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

I have only used Transfer Express......I have had no issues always a great product...i seen a shirt today that i did 4 years ago and i still looked new shirt was faded but print looked great! I have gotten samples from several others and haven't like one thing or the other about them.......I'll pay the higher price to keep my customers coming back through my door!


----------



## EssenceGold (Mar 6, 2013)

amessana said:


> What I don't like is the images are never centered which takes a considerable amount of time when pressing several hundred and the material is opaque so you either have to cut near the edge or flip up a side while on the press to align properly. .



I been having a problem lining my transfers up too smh. How on earth do I get it straight? Is it moreso how you cut the transfer out?? This is taking a long time just to press one piece.


----------



## bigtown (Jun 7, 2015)

I have had decent luck with Versatrans and have ended up using them because of their quality and dependability. I have had a couple of issues with the regular Versatrans cracking after several washes but the others have been great.Their color choices are beyond any other and their turnaround is great as well. They are not very good at owning up to their errors but I have also had that issue with other companies as well. A bit pricer but the benefits outway the cost.

I have had huge issues with F&M whose product will not stick to triblend shirts, the most popular shirt out right now. 

I am needing to print on some mesh softball jerseys and wanting to know if the EPT Plus is a dependable product for that type of material. Have used it on drywick with success but not on a mesh.


----------



## Zeckrin (Mar 30, 2017)

I am very interested in Versatrans as well.

I am 15 min. from their local shop and plan on visiting their facility Friday.

I know I did call and they said very soon they will not allow local pick-up of transfers. Something to do with insurance? 

This was a little strange and put me off a bit. Maybe this is normal for a large online company, I don't really know.

I will post back after I visit the facility on Friday and let you know my initial impressions. I know it would be hard to beat their prices and their nice 13x19 gang run sheets 

Mike


----------



## bigtown (Jun 7, 2015)

EssenceGold said:


> I been having a problem lining my transfers up too smh. How on earth do I get it straight? Is it moreso how you cut the transfer out?? This is taking a long time just to press one piece.


I have discovered a small trick to centering any image because I cram as many images onto a gang as possibly can and they are never in any regular shape. I bend the image, meeting the right side to the very left side and slightly crease at the top and sometimes the bottom as well. I use that to center off the neck. The grid lines then help to line it up straight. The crease, if it actually goes into the design, will press out and it lines up pretty straight every time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Zeckrin (Mar 30, 2017)

I visited Versatrans today. I guess the lobby part of their business is being closed down due to the fact that they are to be a wholesaler and not public resale shop. Their insurance policy was not setup to insure them as a retail shop. This will happen June 30th so after that customers can no longer visit the shop.

I spoke with Stacy (sales rep) and she was very helpful to understand what I needed to do and what could be done on my shirts. I will most likely be making an order next week. I also received a sample pack.

One thing I noticed was that their prices are identical to Heat Transfer Warehouse. I wonder who copied who? We may never know.

I will post back later if I order some transfers and comment on quality but I don't really have anything to compare with because this will be my first transfers.


----------

